# Mazzer Grinders @wholesale Prices.....



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Hi All,

At Coffee Omega we would like to offer all forum members a chance to buy the following Mazzer Grinders on back of a wholesale order we have had recently from a customer.

Kony. Robur, Stark, Major, Super Jolly, Mini

Please specify colour: black or silver, Grind type: automatic, electronic or timer or manual for some.

Also make sure you PM us or email at: [email protected]


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Roughly what prices are we looking at, particularly Kony and Major, PM me if you dont want the world to know


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

garydyke1 you have exceeded your PM capacity hence we were unable to send you a PM


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

No Trouble here are the prices as per request:

Prices valid until 27th Sept 2012 after which they will revert back to original standard retail price

Kony auto - £779 + VAT

Kony Electronic - £889 + VAT

Major auto - £649 + VAT

major Elect - £859 + VAT

Anyone interested PM or email

Thanks


----------

